# comic-books story line.



## IrishBard (Jul 25, 2009)

hi...

how to begin... 

Well, I've started to write a comic book with a very good friend of mine who is doing the paneling and art. I'm writing the script and the story (part due to the confidence I gained writing here, as a matter of fact). It's about a college for superheroes (think grange hill meets justice league, or hollyoaks meets the avengers), all manner of characters from all walks of life (quite litereally). Lots of interlinking storylines, from expulsions to sexual experimentation, from school work to mass shootings, and relationships, redemption, persecution and saving the world all along the way.

However, there are two storylines that I want to discuss with you, because It has the most relivance here. they are storylines of and a girls struggles with her weight and identity, and growing realisation of being an FA. Some of this stuff gets pretty strange, so bear with me on this one, I need advice over whether it's handled adultly or not. 

Fern (aka Chickmagnet) is a tubby girl whose boyfriend (Dom aka Woodrow) isn't paying her enough attention, emotionally and sexually. Thus, she feels it is something to do with her, and tries to change her appearence, buying a combination of diet pills and tries to vomit up her meal. She is stopped from doing this by Euryale (think medusa, but fat and much nicer), who says to her that it's not her that should change, it's Dom, and she needs to take a stand against it. 
Fern misinterprets this, beleiving that that meant to start cheating on him, and sets herself up with Alan (Alloy man... can you see the attraction). Dom flips out, and they quickly break up rather messily. Fern ends up staying with Alan, even when he becomes a bastard and tries to conquer the world and makes her change anyway, for fear of having no-one to go back to, mainly because she's considered a traitor, but partily because she still feels inadequate, huge and ugly compared to the elitist club Alan creates. 

this is some what contrasted with the budding FA romance between the main character, Ashad (Phantasm) and Amilia (Dirigible). Ashad has always had feelings for Amilia, mostly due to her kind and thoughtful nature, but is still coming to terms over whether he is attracted to her personality (in which case, just a friend), or her body as well (in which case, full on girlfriend). During a battle that almost costs his life, he is airlifted out by Amilia (who has self inflation powers) and he comes to realise that he is attracted to her as a whole. 
Amilia herself is having a few problems. the nature of her power means that she is a BBW perminantly, and whenever she gets excited sexually, she looses control and blimps up, something she is thoroughly ashamed of. This happens at the end of exams party when she is alone with Ashad. After having a bit to much, they end up making out behind a locked door, and she ends up blimping. Prefuse with apologises and fear, she expects Ashad to leave her due to this fact, saying
"Surely you don't want a Blimp of a girlfriend around?!"
Ashad kisses her and says he wouldn't have it any other way. 

Have I handled these story lines with respect, do you think, please get to back to me Asap.


----------



## TheOwl (Aug 4, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with the plots in themselves, but do you really feel you can express the complexity, particularily of the first plot in a comic book form. It has always seemed harder with the limited text of comic book to show the same level of detail you can in a standard story.

If the comic appears online make sure to give us a link over here so we can see what you come up with.


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 6, 2009)

TheOwl said:


> I see nothing wrong with the plots in themselves, but do you really feel you can express the complexity, particularily of the first plot in a comic book form. It has always seemed harder with the limited text of comic book to show the same level of detail you can in a standard story.
> 
> If the comic appears online make sure to give us a link over here so we can see what you come up with.



Hopefully, yeah. 

It's no different than, say, writing a script for a soap (which I have had to do, creative writing exercise, new soap, each person has to write an episode for it, see how we interpret different characters differently, muchos fun), scene's here and there detailing what goes on for Fern, Dom, Ashad and Amilia. 

Mark (my artist) has been a great help, and, so far, is doing a fantastic job in producting striking angles and emotional positures and expressions for the characters. Of course, we are still at the penciling stage, and only done a few pages (of what Mark thinks are the most important scenes, Fern's incedent with diet pills in the toilets is one.) but it looks fantastic.


----------



## D square (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you ever produce a final product? If so where can we see it?


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 31, 2009)

D square said:


> Did you ever produce a final product? If so where can we see it?



It's still in production.

Marks done the penciling, I've finished the script, we just need *cheeks notes* lets see, editor, inker, person to do colours, person to do text and publisher, and it will all be finished.


----------



## home (Oct 25, 2009)

Fern sometime in the story finds a slimming suit. I know, old cliche, but wait. So Fern, like a Corset only better. Can slim down whenever she wants. And maybe she gets back together with Alan. Or the first boyfriend, long morning. But, lessons coming. One, Alan eventually starts to say all the time; "I wish you were fat again!!!", Alan. Because Fern in her slimming suit gets bitchy and Alan starts to not like her as a person anymore. Their, if they are going to have any??? Is this minor friendly??? Their sex becomes mechanical and Fern realises that she is better off without the slimming suit.

Two: Fern starts to attract guys. Only she doesn't like them And Fern experiments. Going out fat and thin and realises that she prefers the guys she attracts when she is not so thin.

Three: The suit gets stuck on. BUt she is healthy. But being stuck in it. SHe realises that she doesn't like herself like that.

Four: And this is a cliche. Fern and a friend are in an alley and get accosted by a man. Another man comes out and drives the accoster away. But Fern realises that she could have done something if heavy and not depended on the second man.

Five: With the suit she is skinny. But every time she takes off the suit she is getting fatter. Fern has a choice, keep wearing the suit and ignore her real self??? Or get rid of the suit because her REAL SELF IS SUPER BLIMPING

You could also do a few giantess stories. Where for a minimum of eight issues. Some of the characters get stuck at giantess size. For EIGHT ISSUES at least. Once back to "normal" height. Realising they aren't so fat.
After being giantesses.

Oh, the first boyfriend gets eventually hit by a fat ray. Goes crying back to Fern. He gets turned back to normal. But now understands how much she loves him and cares for him after just accepting him back on basis of love and personality in his fat state.

One or two more. The Villain Boyfriend actually starts to care for Fern, and when his clique and people pick on her. He goes psycho and scares and attracts her. The level of violence scary. But the lengths he would go to, to protect and love her very, very appealing. The first boyfriend gets jealous. The two have a psycho, no hold bars fight because the first boyfriend insulted Fern's weight. Of course in this case, the villain guy wins. But Fern jumps to the defense of her first boyfriend. But after he is better, goes back to the villain.

Oh, here's one. Fern decides to get the evil out of Villain Guy, sorry, long morning. Only his negative energy goes into her and now she is evil and goes on a rampage. To save her, now good villain guy accepts the evil energy back. And Fern goes back to normal and sees how much Villain Guy loves her.

Oh, and this one for an issue breaker. Villain Guy takes first boyfriend in front of Fern, tortures him in front of her. Fern goes ballistic on Villain Guy, saves boyfriend and leaves Villain Guy. First boyfriend is so grateful, they get engaged. They are about to get married; and the other character pull a "Ranma". The other characters interfere so much, the wedding doesn't take place. But Fern later goes back to Villain Guy.

Oh and last one. The first boyfriend, punished by one of the other female characters. Gets blown up into a really, Really fat giant. Feeling this, he comes to understand Fern on a whole other level for a while and they get back together. But she goes back to Villain guy after ten to twenty-five issues.

I did not mean to insult your characters. I am just in story typing mode and building up the juices. I find your story interesting and hope that one day I may actually be able to order such a comic from you online. Do you take check???

Last one. Introduce a GBBW. A Giantess BBW. Not too big, ten to fifteen feet tall. Who really knows how it feels and maybe becomes a protector to Fern???

Oh and this. A few giantesses every once in a while wouldn't hurt. And a character who can control weight loss and gain.

Finally. The coveted weight loss/weight gain ray which all the characters want. That after fifty or twenty-five issues gets smashed to pieces in an all out fight.

Finally 2, sorry. Villain Guy, feeling for Fern and truly falling in Love with her. Fattens up the world so she feels better. But seeing how sad some people are, turns against him. Ends up temporarily skinny, goes back to the first guy. Gains the weight back. ANd in a big argument, goes back to Villain GUY. Hoped that helped. Sorry, maybe you know how it is when building up the creative juices, yeah, you probably do. Later, Author Guy


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 25, 2009)

finished the story, mate. sorry. 

now, filler (damn that filler), of basically bulking out the world that Ashad, Amelia, Dom and Fern live in. 

hey, if your in the story writing mood, I can't blame you, I get it very, very often. sometimes you have got to splurge it out. 

just remember, if this comic does come out and you write fanfiction on it, I will come round to your house and kill you in preparation for my next adventure!

and about the slimming suit? i might use that for later. Fern has low body confidence, so she might resort to getting one in order to fit in to Alan's new elite (doesn't work, but the poor girl does try)

oh, by the way, about the Gbbw? there already is one, Cathie Ritcher aka Jigglephysics, a strident, strong, tough as nails, 8'3" BBW who is very resiliant and superstrong. she's got some great scenes, like turning over a tank with a lightning based alien on her back shooting soilders.


----------

